# Wow. 7D2 deliberately run at 10 fps until the shutter died...



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

Under absurd endless high fps use, a 7D2 came within ~ 400 shutter actuations short of it's listed 200k durability rating.

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/06/torture-test-see-moment-canon-dslr-shutter-dies/

That's _really_ impressive. 

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

Canon probably tests just the shutter to come up with lifetimes, so its amazing that it came so close, particularly at 10 FPS.

In real use, there are so many things that can happen during camera usage that can affect shutter life, I'd think the actual life varies greatly. All it takes is leaving a camera in a hot car trunk at 150 degrees to potentially reduce the shutter life dramatically. Dropping or banging the camera, there are so many possibilities that may reduce life.

The fact that the test was done at 10 FPS may offset all or most of the normal day to day abuse a camera gets so it might be a pretty good expectation.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon probably tests just the shutter to come up with lifetimes, so its amazing that it came so close, particularly at 10 FPS.
> 
> In real use, there are so many things that can happen during camera usage that can affect shutter life, I'd think the actual life varies greatly. All it takes is leaving a camera in a hot car trunk at 150 degrees to potentially reduce the shutter life dramatically. Dropping or banging the camera, there are so many possibilities that may reduce life.
> 
> The fact that the test was done at 10 FPS may offset all or most of the normal day to day abuse a camera gets so it might be a pretty good expectation.



Sure, this is only a one-note torture test. Temperature, humidity and particulate (from lens changeout in the field) are certainly missing, but I can't even imagine the most demanding sideline sports shooter doing _that_ to a camera.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 6, 2017)

To do so continuously is quite an achievement - I would expect the mechanism to benefit from intermittent use because the materials would get chance to recover from the stresses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Sure, this is only a one-note torture test. Temperature, humidity and particulate (from lens changeout in the field) are certainly missing, but I can't even imagine the most demanding sideline sports shooter doing _that_ to a camera.
> 
> - A



Th toughest test I've ever been involved with was testing a PW aircraft engine, a huge new 777 engine to qualify it for extended overwater use. It was mounted in a test stand, and ran at full power, with the generators pulling full load. Jet engines are not designed to run full power on the ground for extended periods, but this one ran 24 hours a day, stopping once a week for inspection, routine maintenance, and replacement of any damaged parts, and then 24/7 again. Any parts that were damaged were redesigned, and put on the engine during weekly maintenance. Lots of high temperature composite materials melted down and were replaced by even higher temp materials, or cooler air was diverted to blow on them. Parts damaged by the vibration or heat were beefed up, the Teflon insulation on the power feeders turned brown, crazed, and looked awful, but was intact. This went on and on until there were no more failures and the titanium engine tube had turned blue from the heat. Then the engine was flown around on a prototype aircraft for many hours, including long flights of 8 hours on just one engine.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, this is only a one-note torture test. Temperature, humidity and particulate (from lens changeout in the field) are certainly missing, but I can't even imagine the most demanding sideline sports shooter doing _that_ to a camera.
> ...


_
Suuuuure_, but Canon's financial liability for a 7D2 that conks out out at less than 200k cycles is just a shade less than if a 777 goes down, I'd care to wager. 

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



You would not get me to bet. 

I've never had a DSLR shutter failure, I've had some older Canon rebel film cameras with bad shutters that I bought for $5, kept the lens, and used for the Canon Loyalty Program back when they gave big discounts. I just cleaned house last week and threw several old bodies away, along with some bad lenses.

I have several boxes of old cameras and lenses that I've collected over the years. I am edging closer to getting them up for sale or donating them to a local community college photography program. I store them by brand or type, canon, nikon, minolta, pentax, olympus, M43, along with boxes of accessories and at least 100 filters. I've sold all my excess Canon EF lenses, just one worthless 35-80 left.

I keep buying though, last week, I couldn't resist a nice 50mm f/2.5 Macro in pristine condition with box for $100. I tried it and like it, its nice for a cheap consumer lens.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> To do so continuously is quite an achievement - I would expect the mechanism to benefit from intermittent use because the materials would get chance to recover from the stresses.



These were my initial thoughts as well.


----------



## epsiloneri (Jul 6, 2017)

That's suspiciously close, almost as if the firmware was designed to report a failure after 200k +/- some small number.


----------



## Talys (Jul 6, 2017)

epsiloneri said:


> That's suspiciously close, almost as if the firmware was designed to report a failure after 200k +/- some small number.



lol.. If you're going to do that.. You might as well program it by + a few hundred rather than minus!


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice test.. good to see it actually made it that far. I'd have expected at least part of the mechanism to begin to heat so producing accelerating wear, unlike normal use where it keeps getting a chance to cool down.

The nearest thing to this I've done was during silicon qualification. We had to run almost 300 devices at full current at max permissible voltage at 125C for 1000hours: no failures.. so we passed, it's called HTOL testing and can get very expensive if you start getting the odd failure.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> _
> Suuuuure_, but Canon's financial liability for a 7D2 that conks out out at less than 200k cycles is just a shade less than if a 777 goes down, I'd care to wager.
> 
> - A




Noooo... you serious?


----------



## Otara (Jul 7, 2017)

epsiloneri said:


> That's suspiciously close, almost as if the firmware was designed to report a failure after 200k +/- some small number.



It was having intermittent difficulties from 190k on.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 7, 2017)

Well my 7d Mark II is at 100k shots.. guess I'm 1/2 way to failure.


----------



## digigal (Jul 7, 2017)

I know this is about the 7DM2 but back when I was using the orig 7D which I bought the first week it was released, I was trying to get it to last until the Mark II was released but unfortunately the shutter failed about 3 mo before the release of the MII. When I sent it in to have it repaired, Canon told me it had 260 K actuations and it was only rated for 100K. I certainly got my money's worth out of that camera! I'm hoping my current 7DM2 hangs in there as well as its predecessor did!
Catherine


----------



## Jopa (Jul 7, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, this is only a one-note torture test. Temperature, humidity and particulate (from lens changeout in the field) are certainly missing, but I can't even imagine the most demanding sideline sports shooter doing _that_ to a camera.
> ...



^ This is *really* impressive.

But imagine a sh1tstorm on DPR if the 7dm2 wouldn't reach ~200k number. It's probably comparable to a 777 engine failure


----------



## pwp (Jul 7, 2017)

That's an interesting little torture test! Shutter lives vary enormously. Most 1-Series bodies I've owned have run up over 500k without troubles, my 5DIII was on it's fourth shutter when I sold it, they routinely lasted around 130k yet a 5D classic I owned which I gave to an assistant is approaching 500k all-original. I use 10 FPS a lot with my 7D II and is now up around 120k so maybe it's day at CPS is approaching!

-pw


----------



## martinslade (Jul 7, 2017)

Interesting test... my 70D failed at 211k after 3y use. It was a bit wobbly at the end and it died when a dog ran into camera while shooting high frame rate causing mangled shutter. 

Some interesting data here: https://www.olegkikin.com/shutterlife/canon_eos_7d_mk_ii.htm


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > To do so continuously is quite an achievement - I would expect the mechanism to benefit from intermittent use because the materials would get chance to recover from the stresses.
> ...


Sometimes with drive systems and mechanics it's the other way 'round:
if they are used in intervals the heating up and cooling down of the materials is stressing them more than continuous power on - even if it is not a continuous but a cyclic movement, like we have here with the shutter.
Still really impressing.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 7, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Oh for sure, that's why I said "initial thoughts" as it is really just pure speculation. As you eluded to, it just depends on the system, and often the intended use case dictates the design and the weaknesses in the system. 

Many sump pumps will give you 1000s of hours of running used how they are suppose to, occasionally running to clear water out of a sump pit. But hook them up to a fountain or pool or something and run them continuously and they'll burn out after a short life. Of course a duty cycle rating is pretty common on a device such as a motor.


----------



## Angler13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> To do so continuously is quite an achievement - I would expect the mechanism to benefit from intermittent use because the materials would get chance to recover from the stresses.



Agreed. To me, this test feels like it shows the *minimum* life of the shutter. I would think it would last longer than 200,000 shots if they weren't all used up on one overheating, rapid-fire showdown.

Like 'city vs highway' miles when looking at a car.


----------



## testthewest (Jul 7, 2017)

What a letdown! These missing 500 pictures could have had the winner... : :


----------



## scyrene (Jul 7, 2017)

epsiloneri said:


> That's suspiciously close, almost as if the firmware was designed to report a failure after 200k +/- some small number.



*Sigh* No wonder there are so many conspiracy theories. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## veng (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm rather impressed. I shutters aren't designed to continuously operate for hours on end. I'd expect "normal usage" to actually be less stressful than the test they did.


----------

